# Exhaust....



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

Just got my TT yesterday im loving it but the one thing thats getting to me is that the twin exhaust pipes are black as in they have never been cleaned,theres a thick layer of crap on them does anyone have any good tips on what will remove this easily and hopefully bring them back to life?


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

I have used a metal billet polish for years with excellent results. Made by Mothers.


----------



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

Will this help cut through the crap thats covering the exhausts? This mite sound stupid but i was thinking maybe a stainless steel oven cleaner would help dislodge the majority of it? Or jst a stainless steel cleaner would this work?


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm not sure about the oven cleaner. With the metal polish, I apply it and let it sit for a minute. Then use a cotton cloth to remove it. The cloth will turn black and I usually cut up an old old tee-shirt that I throw out after one use.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

autosol metal polish


----------



## tash (Sep 28, 2008)

Mine where the same yesterday, only had the car a week, used with 9K miles.

Cleaned up well with hard work, autosol and t-cut finished with a strong washing up liquid....like new!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I had the same when I bought mine - kinda like a copper colour.....I actually thought that was how they were supposed to be ?!? :lol:

Buy some fine grade steel wool, grade 0000 if you can, plus a pair of rubber gloves.

Get a bowl of soapy water, and wearing the gloves dip the wool into the bowl, and apply to the pipes - this'll help shift the real stubborn stuff, as mine wouldn't come off with straight Autosol+cloths. Don't worry about scratches as the grade of the wool is soooo fine, it's just there to help remove the residue....keep rinsing it out in the soapy water and re-applying until it's all gone.

NOW use the Autosol (only about £3.99 in a local DIY store) to clean the pipes - this stuff is brilliant.

Job done 8) :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Buy some fine grade steel wool, grade 0000 if you can, plus a pair of rubber gloves.


Similar theme. Anyone remember Duraglit? Superb stuff. My dad still has a tin of it and I remember I used it some 20 years ago on Chrome Bike exhausts.


----------



## DavdG (Nov 28, 2007)

I find Wonder Wheels cleans up the stainless nicely


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

ResB said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Buy some fine grade steel wool, grade 0000 if you can, plus a pair of rubber gloves.
> ...


Wasn't in the BBs was he? Used to use that stuff to clean the belt buckle!!


----------



## hollie (Oct 17, 2008)

Hark said:


> autosol metal polish


+1

totally agree was a godsend on the old cars exhaust. noticed the TT has very dirty looking exhaust pipes.

need to get that sorted

xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hope its not a qS :wink:


----------



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

hollie said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > autosol metal polish
> ...


Yes try autosol. I also sprayed the insider of the pipes with grey high temperature paint.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hope its not a qS :wink:


QS exhaust is boring... theres nowt to clean on it! 

Come to think of it... i suppose its only paint.. so i might wax it


----------

